# England Query?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

All you TZUK regulars can someone tell me why the prs14 has England on the dial?









Are they being assembled over here or is it just a copying thing?


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

Just seen this posted elsewhere Paul :



> Why shouldn't it say England on the dial ? It's a name registered to an English guy, created by an English guy, just built elsewhere. Not sure why it should be seen as "just a copying thing".
> 
> BTW, Eddie - it's come out looking very good indeed, something to be very proud of.


I don't understand , was it not created by Omega ?

Maybe it has England on the dial because that is where it was ordered from.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I haven't seen the watch, sorry.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just curious that's all Foggy, it's obviously not made in England so is it assembled in England?

If not the I can only assume it's copying the original, a bit like putting "crows feet" on non military issued watches?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> I don't understand , was it not created by Omega ?


Er, no, Simon - in much the same way Roy's latest RLT watch wasn't created by O&W.

I see no reason to get involved in a pi**ing match - it's not fair to either Roy or Eddie. Both are responding to demand from their customers, and both are entitled to put "England" on the dials of their watches. 'nuff said.

Foggy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What worries me is in 10 years time that could turn up on ebay and someone will be fooled into thinking it's something it's not, thats why I don't like copies, that's all.

Your right of course eddie is entitled to put what he wants on the dial, I just wonder whether it's right that's all, at least with Roy's they say RLT Watch Co, on them, unless you redial it the less knowledgeable isn't going to get confused.


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

The PRS14 is certainly a nice looking and practical watch and likely more attainable than a 300 for most of us.

IIRC, Swiss on a dial was on the basis of a certain % of the components being manufactured within Switzerland and assembled there also?

Personally, I could not care less if Eddie's or Roy's watches had OUTER JEBROVIA on the dial, both assemble from the same basic components (albeit in a slightly different way, Roy having the benefit of his trade) excellent watches for us folks who want something a little different to the usual available stuff.

However, all take lesser or greater cues from another watch - there is only so much you can do I guess and classics are just that.

Both routes have their supporters, but hopefully this is not another "my dad is better than your dad" type thread.

Full marks to both guys for their horological work.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> What worries me is in 10 years time that could turn up on ebay and someone will be fooled into thinking it's something it's not, thats why I don't like copies, that's all.


Hi Paul

I'm genuinely intrigued. In ten years time, what specific watch do you think people will be fooled into thinking the PRS14 is ?

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Who knows foggy? you can fool a lot of the people a lot of the time.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I understand where benz is comming from.

This link explains the Swiss rules:-

http://www.fhs.ch/en/swissm.php


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Only a fool fools a fooler,as my grandad never said









IMVHOVVV









If its assembled in England it can bear England on the dial,if its an English company,having it made in abroad,it should have company name,England,made in ****.All in my opinion only


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Who knows foggy? you can fool a lot of the people a lot of the time


Agreed, Paul - with fakes (or blatant copies, you can). However, I can't see where any deception can be read into the PRS14. There's as much chance of somebody thinking it is something it is not, as somebody thinking a Sandoz diver is a Rolex Sub because it's case is similar. I'm struggling to see your real concern.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Just curious that's all Foggy, it's obviously not made in England so is it assembled in England?
> 
> If not the I can only assume it's copying the original, a bit like putting "crows feet" on non military issued watches?
> 
> ...


You donÂ´t need to assume it's copying the original, because it is. ThatÂ´s the idea.

Just to put this in perspective. Lets assume that I will:

1) Order watch cases, chrystals and bracelets from China.

2) Hands and dials from Hong Kong.

3) Movement from ETA, Switzerland.

4) Assembling from swiss company.

Then it perfectly fine and legitime to put "swiss made" to dial. Lets say that I just order movements from ETA but assembling in Hong Kong. It is still legitime to put "Swiss" on dial.

I think that a company what is located to England can also say that on dial.

Then to PRS-14 "Precista". I donÂ´tÂ´really understand what difference it could make if PRS-14 is assembled in England or not? Where ever it is made it will be very close replica from vintage Omega Seamaster 300. ThatÂ´s the idea.

How ever Omega didnÂ´t create that model alone. Specs conderning dial came from UK MOD and similar dial watches has been made by CWC and *Precista* according MOD orders.

Now to Precista. PRS-14 maker owns Precista. Yes he is not connected to original owner AFAIK. Same situation than Omega (bought by Swatch group) along many others.

I think most swiss trade marks in watch business have very little connection to pre 1970 owners, factories etc. Many cases there is no connection at all.

JP


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> I understand where benz is comming from


Hi Stan

I understand too. Reading your link, suggests the movement has to be Swiss to enable the dial to read Swiss



> a watch is considered to be Swiss if:
> 
> its movement is Swiss;
> 
> ...


If we were to theoretically follow similar rules for "England", then a watch assembled in England, made of Swiss parts, should not have England on the dial.

At the end of the day though, should we really be bothered ? I'm not. As I said before, both Roy and Eddie offer what their respective customers want. To me, the "England" states where the effort was made, not where the parts came from. If it said, "English Made", then I would have reservations









An interesting debate.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No ones answered my original point as to why? Was it a point debated during the design, I know eddie designs a lot via forum debate unlike Roy.

The difference with a Sandosz diver is it will have Sandoz on the dial won't it.

Precita is an old English name that I assume Eddie had bought.

In years to come such an ebay description as "very rare 60's Precita English made 300m dive watch, very few of these made" etc etc may not fool the enthusiasts but it may the gulible. Alright the watch is designed to be a copy but I'm still debating in my own mind if the whole issue of this type of thing is for the good of the whole watch enthusiasts family in the long run.

I'd hate to be a newbie in the future, it's bad enough these days but with ever more homages and the like coming into the market it will only get worse.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wasnt there a PRS53 on ebay recently being sold as a original forces watch recently


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"Thanks Foggy, I've just read the thread on RLT and I thank you for your input. I'm not surprised at what's been said, we are after all known as the "Dark Side" and I'm further not surprised because 90% of Roy's own models are similar (but later) models of watches I have commissioned, "hitching a ride" as it were. No doubt he will copy this one but I assure you, he will struggle to match the specification.

It really is a pity they have nothing better to do.

Eddie"

From this thread: http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10811&start=75

Roy is copying Eddie's watches? First I've seen of it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Wasnt there a PRS53 on ebay recently being sold as a original forces watch recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's interesting jason, I honestly did not know that.

Exactly the sort of thing that worries me.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I knew it would be my fault.









I'm sure that anyone who knows me does not believe the lies that are posted on other forums.

Very sad that people have to defend their own watches by slating me.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I can't see how 90% of RLT's are copies of PRS's









RLT 4 - no equivalent PRS

RLT 5 - no equivalent PRS

RLT 6 - PRS10 is similar but more a copy of the G10.

RLT 7 - no equivalent PRS

RLT 8 - no equivalent PRS

RLT 9 - no equivalent PRS

RLT10 - no equivalent PRS

RLT11 - no equivalent PRS it has been said that it is a copy of the DN, but that is so ridiculous it does not deserve additional comment.

RLT12 - no equivalent PRS

RLT13 - no equivalent PRS

RLT14 - no equivalent PRS

RLT15 - no equivalent PRS

RLT16 - no equivalent PRS

RLT17 - The Richmond Spencer has the same case and movement but completely different dials. The RS is after the Omega and the RLT after the O&W.

RLT69 - PRS53 is similar but is a copy of the Omega wheras the RLT is a homage to the Smiths.

Based on the above it is clear that 90% of RLT's designs are not similar to PRS models; I would think that such a comment could damage RLT's business and could probably be tested legally.

If I have missed something someone please put me right.

My view on the Precista "England" it does not say made or assembled in England however it is a Swiss watch so it is a bit disingenuous not to state Swiss Made.

PG's concerns about unsophisticated buyers being taken in by unscrupulous sellers passing things off as something they are not is understandable. However there is so much of this sort of thing going on on E-bay is it really going to make any difference *Caveat Emptor *? Eddie is quite entitled to use any name that isn't registered/copyrighted, there are many resurected watch brands that have nothing to do with their former namesakes.

On a personal level the regular and generally unfounded spats piss me off and definitely affect my buying patterns. Keeping quiet would be a better policy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> On a personal level the regular and generally unfounded spats piss me off and definitely affect my buying patterns. Keeping quiet would be a better policy.


I wholeheartedly agree John


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I too agree John.

I am surprised by Eddie's comments, and disappointed. Perhaps other people trying to copy his work has made him over cautious but that has certainly not been the case at RLT.


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

pg tips said:


> In years to come such an ebay description as "very rare 60's Precita English made 300m dive watch, very few of these made" etc etc may not fool the enthusiasts but it may the gulible. Alright the watch is designed to be a copy but I'm still debating in my own mind if the whole issue of this type of thing is for the good of the whole watch enthusiasts family in the long run.
> 
> I'd hate to be a newbie in the future, it's bad enough these days but with ever more homages and the like coming into the market it will only get worse.
> 
> ...


First: 1960Â´s watch can not have ETA 2824 so if some one believes your version then his home works are very badly done.

But letÂ´s say that your theory is true. Exactly same situation can be with Breitling. Some one can try to sell 1990 Navitimer and say it is from 60Â´s.

Some one can take Roys RLT69 and say it is from 70Â´s. Everything is of course possible.

I donÂ´t know how well you know this area but I can tell that most Omega Seamaster said to be from 1960Â´s are already fake. Mostly real Omegas but not originally SM300 -models.

JP


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Total agreement from me as well John. I like Eddie and have bought and will in the future buy watches from him but these attacks of his don`t really show him in a good light IMHO.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

In reply to JP

Ah so because everyone is doing it that's ok then?

A quick research into the RLT Watch Company will reveal the truth about the watches Roy makes, can the same be said about Precita? Probably but who knows what research an uninitiated buyer will do, all I meant is that a dial with that name and the word England will fool some people more easily IMO.

Of course you could take the view that if some one gets sucked in it's their own bloody fault but I tend to disagree on that score.


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

pg tips said:


> In reply to JP
> 
> Ah so because everyone is doing it that's ok then?
> 
> ...


Now you are putting words to my mouth.

First I didnÂ´t see any connection between Roys watches and this topic except that he owns this forum.

Second. My point was that Roy, Breitling etc. can not help if some one else is doing something wrong. Also I donÂ´t understand why this "England on dial" is so important. Excluding people from England to any one else "swiss made" is better add and in fact "England" on dial tells that watch is not original military watch from 1960Â´s or 70Â´s. We arenÂ´t talking about Smiths now arenÂ´tÂ´we?

Third. If some one buys mentioned watch as "original military issue from 1960Â´s" then it is much easier to sell chinese made Rolex -copies to him by full Rolex price. No one buy expensive military watch with out checking the movement.

Fourth. I now realise that this is pissing competition nothing else so......

....my last words. I must say that I have bought a lot of watches from Roy and Eddie. Both has been gentlemen from my view. This topic and similar comments on other topics/forums should be deleted.

JP


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> No one buy expensive military watch with out checking the movement.


A bit of a huge generalisation there JP. No one who knows what they are doing, granted.

But it's a big bad world out there.

No one has really answered why it says England on the dial though other than it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It seems that Eddie has finally banned me from posting on his forum for questioning his insults to me and RLT. At my request.







It took a few goes.
















I must say that I'm suprised that he dragged up old issues in his deleted insults, they had been layed to rest ages ago by our members.

I'll say it again, sad Eddie, Sic.

No moderation on TZ-UK?

No official moderators other than Eddie the paranoid, it seems.
















I am sick to the stomach of this whole insulting issue.









To hell with watch fora.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I can't see what the problem is.

Precista is registered in England, so it is OK to put "England" on the dial.

Do you think that L'OrÃ©al products are made in Paris ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very sorry to hear about this Stan.

I am also annoyed by the comments as they are totally wrong.

RLT was the first to make a dive watch in the CWC style it came out over a year before the Broadarrows were even thought of.

The RLT 6 and '69 were both made first.

Silver watch triple calendar Moonphase, Made last year,










When will I be accused of copying this.









As for moderation I think you will find that there is plenty over there when it suits them.

Nothing more to say as the orginal question was about why England on the dial of a particular watch and was turned round as usual into a reason to slag off me and my watches and more importantly RLT forum members. How sad.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This is all very sad, I can see why Roy sometimes feels like closing the forum down - it's got to be just Sooooo much hassle at times.

Don't get me wrong, I am all for "lively debate" and am quite prepared to have anyone question my views. The original topic "why England?" seemed like a perfectly reasonable question, and a justified one, deserving of considered debate and justifications both pro and con. But personal attacks are degrading both to the person being attacked and, in particular, to the attacker.

I have to agree with John:



> "On a personal level the regular and generally unfounded spats piss me off and definitely affect my buying patterns. Keeping quiet would be a better policy."


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I saw Stan's messages being posted...and then being removed









It's a great shame that Sheffield and Bridlington have fallen out







. I don't know the "history" that Eddie refers to...and nor do I want to know







.

IMHO the original question was a perfectly valid one...but, on reflection, maybe posted on the wrong forum







...but I personally don't have a problem with "England" on the PRS dial.

Like I said...























Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

chrisb said:


> I can't see what the problem is.
> 
> Precista is registered in England, so it is OK to put "England" on the dial.
> 
> ...


No Chris I don't think L'Oreal is reg'd in France.

But I don't see John Lewis going round their store and Writing England on the Japanese Telly's they sell or the Italian washing machines etc, the point doesn't hold water IMO.

Roy buy's his parts in we all know the parts arn't English but he then assembles them and regualtes them in Bridlington. He even customises them and makes one off specials on his premises and as such I think has a valid reason to mark his dials England.

Paul SH I posted on here purely for the reason that I don't post over there anymore, haven't done for a while, I was hoping some TZUK regulars who visit here might have an answer, like "because we asked for it", or "it's being assembled in England" etc, instead we just got Eddie slaging Roy off possibly Libellously.

I also don't understand this view that we over moderate on here. The only moderation that goes on is to remove offensive posts or to remove newbies trying to use the sales forum so as the sales forum doesn't become a free for all for every Tom, Dick or Harry on the internet to try and make a fast buck.

Eddie has just deleted straight forward honest questions from members.

I too am not privy to the history but I think actions are speaking a hell of a lot louder in this case.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

> PG today - Eddie has just deleted straight forward honest questions from members.





> TZ-UK Forum Header "A friendly place to discuss watches without oppressive moderation"





















> PG today - I too am not privy to the history but I think actions are speaking a hell of a lot louder in this case.


Quote - me, right now: Hear Hear!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I saw Stan's messages being posted...and then being removedÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did I, and I felt he was rather shabbily treated in particular the reply he got, strange how that disappeared along with Stan`s post







maybe because as I said before it didn`t show the _`poster`_ in a good light.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It seems that Eddie has not killed my registration but has set my password to something "more appropriate".









What a nice man.
















People will vote with their wallets.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Can't this thread be deleted? It's continuing visibilty can only lead to increased ill will.









MarkF asking for moderation


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Can't this thread be deleted? It's continuing visibilty can only lead to increased ill will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, I understand how you feel but sometimes people do need to vent their feelings and I`m sure soon it`ll settle down. Also if it was moderated/deleted it would likely bring on accusations of censership









BTW has the `AGB` arrived, are you happy with it


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I tend to agree Mac. If people just start deleting things they don't like, it becomes something more than "moderation". Besides - RLT forums are sometimes criticised elsewhere for the moderators being a bit "heavy handed". It's nice to see that it is not the case in some instances.

I, for one, find it interesting to note that a forum that has a tag-line of "A friendly place to discuss watches without oppressive moderation", seems to be a bit less than friendly on this occasion and somewhat more "moderated" than I was led to believe.

The last thing we should do is to follow suit, IMVHO. We could perhaps as a compromise, just get back to watches though.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nothing to add really other than to say that I thought Eddies new watch (I thought it was called the sm300?) had England on the dial because it was designed in England (but assembled & made from parts that were from overseas suppliers) - also I think that Eddie owns the name Precista (as Omega took a dim view to him using Broadarrow).

As to Roy copying Eddies watches - Eddie you're talking a load of old bollox







.

I've been eagerly anticipating the sm300, and was willing to shell out some hard earnt dosh & buy one, but Eddies unfounded accusations against Roy, and a recent expensive purchase, have put the mockers on that idea. Sad really


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Nothing to add really other than to say that I thought Eddies new watch (I thought it was called the sm300?) had England on the dial because it was designed in England (but assembled & made from parts that were from overseas suppliers) - also I think that Eddie owns the name Precista (as Omega took a dim view to him using Broadarrow).


This is my understanding also. Eddie bought the name Precista so he could put out homages and new mil-style watches without having to fend off nonsense like Omega is handing him re: the Broadarrow name.

_My_ interpretation of PG's question is that he was trying to ascertain if Eddie was now assembling watches in England or whether he was simply copying the original Precista dial (I don't know if the original Precista dial said England on it or not).

How it seems PG's question was _taken_ was that he was asking if Eddie was copying Roy in putting 'England' on the PRS14 dial. I understand Eddie's point about why PG didn't ask his question at TZ-UK just as I understand, even better now, why he _didn't_ ask it there.

This unfortunate miscommunication has led to some serious spleen on the floor. This I am sad to see, being a loyal customer of both of these businesses and a regular poster on both fora.

JoT has done well to shed some light on the 'copy' harpoon Eddie launched. Apparently the 'history' (which is unknown to me) has led to a state that is not only vitriolic, but hyperbolic.

I fail to see why there has to be conflict on the business front. Each man is an artist who creates in the way that he is expert in. Roy is Perlman to Eddie's Solti, DeNiro to his Scorsese, Wilko to his Woodward. OK, maybe not Wilko - breaks too easily







. Each can provide us with wonderful work, but each does it by a different means, with their own capabilities and style. Neither one is inherently better, IMHO. If it is a personal conflict, then I have neither a dog in that fight nor the right to interfere. I'll only say, again, that it is unfortunate.









The whole Dark Side thing, a term which I have used, is overblown, IMO. I'm truly sorry that some folks have taken offense to it, and I have already stopped using the term. I have always taken it as a sideways reference to the two sides of the Force. Since I enjoy movie references, in particular SW references, I thought it was good fun. Has anyone ever seen the 'Death Star contractor debate' from "Clerks"? Brilliant. In fact, at Kirkuk Regional Air Base, we have a Light Side and a Dark Side, divided by the airstrip. I quite literally live on the Dark Side - the side of the base closer to the city where we enforce light discipline IOT reduce the risk of sniper fire (town is a well-struck 9 iron away). While it has serious real world implications, living on the Dark Side is also humourous. Just using the term reminds us that there is a 'real' world out there. In a related matter, I recently found out that the Light Side Air Force hospital commander has prohibited the women in his unit from visiting our (my surgical team's) area. At first I was offended by the implication that women are not safe around my soldiers, but eventually I came to embrace the Dark Side image that policy implies. We are the forbidden fruit - and you know what that means





































This will be posted on both fora for comments. Note that the smilies and quotation from this post may not 'translate' at TZ-UK.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Colin,

Mr. Platts seems to have some serious issues with not only Roy but RLT members. He accused Roy of copying his watches and called me a liar and deleted my polite questions on his forum. I attempted to address his accusation that Roy deliberately removed him from the Top 50 Watch site and was attacked for that. We all know that the Top 50 site was affecting the performance of the forum and it had to be transferred to its own server, we saw how slow the forum was running at the time.

All Mr. Platts had to do was resubmit his details to the Top 50 site and all would have been fine but he saw something sinister in what happened instead.

His actions have spoken for him and no matter how much I like any watch that he imports I will never buy one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Stan said:


> Colin,
> 
> Mr. Platts seems to have some serious issues with not only Roy but RLT members. He accused Roy of copying his watches and called me a liar and deleted my polite questions on his forum. I attempted to address his accusation that Roy deliberately removed him from the Top 50 Watch site and was attacked for that. We all know that the Top 50 site was affecting the performance of the forum and it had to be transferred to its own server, we saw how slow the forum was running at the time.
> 
> ...


Eddie doesn't have any issues with RLT members AFAIK probably just members who only post on his forum to shout the odds.

It is his forum and he can do as he likes as in fact does Roy.

I joined Eddies forum after the last fallout on RLT and didn't envisage coming back to be quite honest.

I had had a public row with Eddie just prior to joining his form and was welcomed by him and other members with open arms for which I was grateful.

I think if he harbored any resentfulness against RLT members it should have been me.









This continual sniping is not doing anyone any good so why carry on?

BTW if I wanted a certain watch I wouldn't be put off by slights real or imagined against me by the seller. I don't think you would get very far in business if you did. Usually everyone hates everyone else anyway.


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

Although I have not posted much on either forums I have been a lurker for a long time. I do admire both Roy's watches and Eddie's but due to these constant lies and accusations by the later I will not buy from him nor read his forum. His loss not mine.

Neil it seems that you just read the bits that you want to read. Do you not see the lies that Eddie has written ? I stopped reading the posts over there when Eddie tried to blame his server crash on Roy, how pathetic.









I do not know if Roy is seeking legal advise but he should because I'm sure all these public comments are liabelous.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Neil,

There are members of both fora who saw what happened the other night, you didnâ€™t it seems. I did not go over to TZ-UK to shout the odds and my posts were polite, people would have seen that. They were deleted.

Mr. Platts has accused Roy of copying his watches, even you can see that.

As for with whom I spend my money? Thatâ€™s my choice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Simon said:


> Although I have not posted much on either forums I have been a lurker for a long time. I do admire both Roy's watches and Eddie's but due to these constant lies and accusations by the later I will not buy from him nor read his forum. His loss not mine.
> 
> Neil it seems that you just read the bits that you want to read. Do you not see the lies that Eddie has written ?
> 
> ...


Possibly not because on a forum I just read what interests me as I contrbute (not just lurk) on half a dozen watch fora.

I personally don't care enough to start any more rows (had enough on here previously) and if I get fed up with a forum I can just go elsewhere, there is plenty of choice nowadays.

When it comes to not buying a watch or watches from either RLT or TF I've never bought an RLT or PRS and don't see either Roy or eddie losing any sleep over it.

It seems whenever there is a row all the lurkers come out of the woodwork with their barrack room lawyer stuff.

Why not contribute to the watch forums when everything is peaceful?

All this argument is just going to prolong the agony IMO.

Mark had it right just delete the whole lot , forget all about it and move on.

Roys posting a new watch design go and look at that.


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

If you only read what interests you and are not the full story then why make a comment about this ?









Surley it is you adding fuel to the fire and causing arguments by sticking up for someone who is clearly in the wrong.

I did not notice you sticking up for Roy over there when he was getting accused of deleting stuff off Eddies server and copying his watches.

Are you going to post the same sort of thing over there telling them not to slag of RLT members, I doubt it very much. Maybe that is a post you also seem to have missed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Simon said:


> If you only read what interests you and are not the full story then why make a comment about this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to read every post just to satisfy you.

I've just been over there and there is not one post slagging off RLT members.

Whatever was there as reported by members here has obviously been deleted and forgotten about. A good idea IMO.

I don't have to go around sticking up for anybody, Roy and Eddie are both grown men. What bearing could I (let alone you.







) have on their decisions?

And as for your ridiculous statement encouraging Roy to take legal action, I think he is too intelligent to waste all his money on lawyers when he knows all this will blow over and be forgotten about as quickly as it started.

If you want to carry on with the paranoia then be my guest.

Or you could go back to lurking.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"I've just been over there and there is not one post slagging off RLT members.

Whatever was there as reported by members here has obviously been deleted and forgotten about."

They've certainly been deleted Neil, I saw mine go.


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

They were deleted Stan (mine as well as yours) because it got out of hand and things were said on both sides in the heat of the moment which perhaps shouldn't have been said. Public fights serve no good purpose and only provide amusement for casual observers. Everybody has their sensitive spots and will sometime react irrationally when somebody presses the right buttons.

If you wish to continue the fight then it will not be on TZ-UK, it's already history over there. As for me, it's business as usual and no hard feelings.

Eddie


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I guess that this is as close to an apology as we are likely to get so this thread is now closed.


----------

